# Another "My new matte CAAD10 frameset"



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure.....
Bought as a built-up 10.1 and rebuilt to as shown. I think the only thing 'stock' on it is the seatpost clamp.
14.06 lbs as shown including pedals, Quarq, cages.









































































Just a nice pix from a misty morning team ride.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

did you hear me whistle?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

It needs a custom white mount for your Garmin.....:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

BunnV said:


> It needs a custom white mount for your Garmin.....:smilewinkgrin:


LOL...it was picture posting night for me!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes indeed! 
Nice pictures, nice bike, great custom mount. :thumbsup:


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

*Sweet*

Very nice job done. You are going to love the Caad10, as far as i am concerned one of the best bikes going these days.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

pedalingsquares said:


> Very nice job done. You are going to love the Caad10, as far as i am concerned one of the best bikes going these days.


100% agreement from me!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Holy s**t!.... That bike is a beauty!!... 14.06lbs is nuts too.... I'm especually amazed by that as my stock 54cm 2012 Evo Red is 14.5 w/o pedals out of the box... I know my nice wheels will be lighter, maybe a carbon bar, etc...but still!....getting mine down to 14.06lbs with pedals is likely going to be a stretch!! Well done!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Serious CAAD builds never get old. Always makes me ask myself again and again why I never go for it myself. Hard to see where your bike comes short of perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I have such admiration for your ride, I feel like sending you mine for a transformation.


----------



## drumguy_01 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a sweet ride guys, I've seen it personally and it's just awesome!


----------



## samtheman128 (Feb 20, 2012)

Is this a 2012 Caad10 5 105?


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

samtheman128 said:


> Is this a 2012 Caad10 5 105?


No, the 10.5 is this and is a painted black frame with white lettering:
CAAD10 5 105

The 10.1 is black anodized. No paint on the 10.1 drops 125-150 grams off the frame weight.


----------



## Phenomrider007 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice @#*&%#@ bike dude! Caad 10 builds like that, makes me want a CAAD 10 more and more for my first road bike and bike build!! CAAD 10 ROCK ON...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful, TASTEFULLY done and not overdone, perfect! I've seen many bikes with lots of trick parts but overall just looked so busy with huge logos everywhere.


----------



## string_wise (Mar 7, 2010)

Can you lost a list of your upgraded parts? Very nice!


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's my parts list....


----------

